# post subject



## aido (May 20, 2008)

Hi from the Garden of Ireland Just joined will have a look around and get back to you later

Aido


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 20, 2008)

welcome to you enjoy the site


----------



## lenny (May 20, 2008)

aido said:


> Hi from the Garden of Ireland Just joined will have a look around and get back to you later
> 
> Aido


Hiya and welcome, Aido,to the best site around


----------



## wildman (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Wicklow, as I gaze across the mountains I relive a moments joy. Almost as nice as Devon.


----------



## smudger (May 20, 2008)

*welcome*

hi aido welcome to the site


----------



## whiston31 (Jun 13, 2008)

*aido*

hi aido, welcome to site i to am a newbee great site


----------

